# Why are members like King Bong tolerated?



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 16, 2008)

So after being away from RUI, i've made a return. Some of my old favorites, ViRedd, Ccodaine still lurk, but every once in awhile they at least offer some growing advice. Then I came across King Bong. He's started something like 10 threads, all of them all political, all anti-obama, and most racist, including titles like "monkey boy". One of which has already been closed. There are political forums, lots of them. Why is he here? Why do we tolerate it? Sure, some of us discuss politics while helping eachother grow herb, but have we sunk to allowing racist hate speech to be repeated consistently without reprimand? I certainly hope not, and I hope the moderators would want better for RUI.


----------



## doobiedo (Sep 16, 2008)

dude i just read his threads!!!!and i'm w/ you. this king bong dude is a friggen racist!!


----------



## ToastedFox (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't make a post, report if its against the rules.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 16, 2008)

ToastedFox said:


> Don't make a post, report if its against the rules.


I have reported such actions in the past. The reply I got from the mods was that the political forum is not moderated. I'm sure, however, that if the community speaks up against racist hate speech, they will do something about it. I'm not demanding anything, just asking the community if they wish to have such members on board. If he can post "Monkey Boy", surely I can pose this question. I've been a member of RUI for well over a year and I don't want to see it tainted.


----------



## chromer (Sep 16, 2008)

King Bong is indeed a troll..

He hasnt shown that he's knows anything or wants to learn anything about growing marijuana..

He loves to encite ridiculous arguments about politics based on his values that are delusional at best..

I have more respect for a piece of shit.. atleast it can help my plants grow..


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, we need the members to report these kind of posts. I personally cannot read them all. I tend to stay out the politics section as I am not an American and some debates get real heated.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Inneed of Buds..

i agree with you...

There is this little voice inside me that says..

"tolerate people, tolerate all people, if you ban them, then they go somewhere else and maybe find a home with more hateful people. instead of being here where, maybe they can learn to love"

if we ban them, are we the same as them? not tolerant..?

what are you thoughts?

iloveyou

and I really appreciate your posts


----------



## ToastedFox (Sep 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Hey Inneed of Buds..
> 
> i agree with you...
> 
> ...



Well, the staff have a little bit more power when they say someone is being hateful. Doesn't even have to be a mark against the person, just staff saying "Hey chill out dude" and cleaning up the mess a bit. some people might be joking and it get taken wrong and its a lot better to do that then have users flame one another and find different things offensive with someone who might not understand they think its offensive. lol


----------



## potroast (Sep 17, 2008)

This is all happening exactly like we planned, and we got the idea from the republican dirty-tricksters. 

Ya see, we have the Politics forum to keep "those kind of people" out of the growers forums.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Hey Inneed of Buds..
> 
> i agree with you...
> 
> ...



No, I don't think so. Our country runs on Free Speech. This forum does not. This forum has a very specific rule against abuse written by RUI himself. I'm all for political debate, but I can't stand idly by while members I've grown very fond of are called "brainless morons". While a Democratic candidate is called a "monkey". Especially by someone who has only been here a few months and who is an admitted troll. He offers nothing in the forum of marijuana or growing advise. Only political trash talking, all of it personal and directed at other peaceful members. Let's just have it one way or the other. If there is a rule against this, lets enforce it. If we're not going to enforce it, there is sure some shit i'd like to get off my chest.

*Edit 
I just wanted to add, the "Brainless morons" quote, wasn't even in political forums. We were in toke and talk chatting about a private island where some of the members could go live, just a fun conversation. KingBong followed me in there, much like he follows me everywhere (troll) and suggested we start a society of "brainless morons"


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 17, 2008)

i.m with ineed of buds 
it's racist and RIU specifically says that is not to be tolerated 
i'm black and i take serious offense to one of m people being called a monkey
if u don't like a candidate, u say why and why u like the other better not smear hate because u don't know what u r talkin about
ban him or RIU is going to die because more and more people like him will join


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

Has anyone asked King Bong if he is black? In matters such as these, we must not overlook that possibility. It makes a world of difference.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> Has anyone asked King Bong if he is black? In matters such as these, we must not overlook that possibility. It makes a world of difference.


what difference would that make? You have a black man one post above you saying he takes offense. Do you really think he cares if the words came from another black man or not? The rules of the forums are clear, they do not change according to skin color.


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> what difference would that make? You have a black man one post above you saying he takes offense. Do you really think he cares if the words came from another black man or not? The rules of the forums are clear, they do not change according to skin color.


Actually, they do.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

personal attacks are against the rules and a ban-able offense. this thread and half the posts in it are a direct personal attack. who do i ban first?


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> personal attacks are against the rules and a ban-able offense. this thread and half the posts in it are a direct personal attack. who do i ban first?


are you sure this the right thread FDD? I don't see any personal attacks in here at all.


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> are you sure this the right thread FDD? I don't see any personal attacks in here at all.


A race baiter, through and through.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_baiting

*Excerpt-

Race baiting* is an act of using racially derisive language, actions or other forms of communication, to anger, intimidate or incite a person or groups of people, or to make those persons behave in ways that are inimical to their personal or group interests.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> A race baiter, through and through.
> 
> Race baiting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Read the definition you just quoted. I didn't use and racially decisive language. I am speaking out against it. You've literally described the opposite of me.


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> Read the definition you just quoted. I didn't use and racially decisive language. I am speaking out against it. You've literally described the opposite of me.


*Race baiting* is an act of using racially derisive language, actions or other forms of communication, to anger, intimidate or incite a person or groups of people, or to make those persons behave in ways that are inimical to their personal or group interests.

Read your sig..........


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> personal attacks are against the rules and a ban-able offense. this thread and half the posts in it are a direct personal attack. who do i ban first?


Pot Roast?


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> *Race baiting* is an act of using racially derisive language, actions or other forms of communication, to anger, intimidate or incite a person or groups of people, or to make those persons behave in ways that are inimical to their personal or group interests.
> 
> Read your sig..........


My sig is a direct quote from another member. You're good buddy, Vi. I didn't say it, I would never say it. I think members should be aware that you can say that without consequence of any kind, even if the forum rules suggest otherwise.


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> My sig is a direct quote from another member. You're good buddy, Vi. I didn't say it, I would never say it. I think members should be aware that you can say that without consequence of any kind, even if the forum rules suggest otherwise.


_

intimidate or incite a person or groups of people

_How many times did you refer to blacks as darkies?


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> _
> 
> intimidate or incite a person or groups of people
> 
> _How many times did you refer to blacks as darkies?


Never once other than directly quoting Vi. Do you read the posts? It's all very clearly there.


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> Never once other than directly quoting Vi. Do you read the posts? It's all very clearly there.


That is a total lie. Race baiter.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> That is a total lie. Race baiter.


Really easy way to prove that.


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> Really easy way to prove that.


Why did you refer to blacks as darkies on multiple occasions, as if it was a less serious offense than your other hated words?


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like someone is voting for McCain LOL!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

isn't this the support section?


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> Why did you refer to blacks as darkies on multiple occasions, as if it was a less serious offense than your other hated words?


CC, use the quotes. Thats how you prove someone said something. Thats how everyone knows you're full of shit, because they can read my direct quotes. They are all right there. You asked the same question verbatim in another post, its all right there. What you infer I say means nothing. The quotes are there for everyone to read.


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Sounds like someone is voting for McCain LOL!


Are you a race baiter too?


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> CC, use the quotes. Thats how you prove someone said something. Thats how everyone knows your full of shit, because they can read my direct quotes. They are all right there. You asked the same question verbatim in another post, its all right there.


OK. In response to why you hate your country (not proud of it).....



Inneedofbuds said:


> And I haven't, because it's chalk full of racist hate mongers like you. No need for the big bold red, i'll admit that openly to anyone, anytime. At least i'm not a racist. I'm from Texas, where racism is a second language. *I went to a school with only 2 black kids in it and I had to watch them brutalized every single day.* *I hate racism and I will do what ever I can to destroy it around me.* Trust me, that pride will change when this country elects a half-black President and people like you are left to wollow in your hatred. Also, keep in mind, i've only been here 26 years, not as many as you. You might have a little more to be proud of.


Why didn't you help them then?


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> isn't this the support section?


This thread was transfered here. I dunno why. I dunno why someone can openly use the N-word without consequence. I dont why someone can go into toke and talk and literally call the whole room "brainless" without consequence. I don't know why after a year I have to spend my time refuting lies and hate speech when all I wanted was a community to share grow advise with some peace loving friends. I don't know why RUI wrote specific rules against abuse if the mods arent going to enforce them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

this is the support section!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> OK. In response to why you hate your country (not proud of it).....
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you help them then?


Michael Smallwood was my best friend for 8 years. I don't know if I helped him, I'm sure it was mutual.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 17, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> Are you a race baiter too?


Do you have any comments that might lead you to think I am? Or do you just run around blindly quoting people and responding with poorly conceived questions?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> This thread was transfered here. I dunno why. I dunno why someone can openly use the N-word without consequence. I dunno why someone can go into toke and talk and literally call the whole room "brainless" without consequence. I don't know why after a year I have to spend my time refuting lies and hate speech when all I wanted was a community to share grow advise with some peace loving friends. I don't know why RUI wrote specific rules against abuse if the mods arent going to enforce them.



i feel this thread is a personal attack. if i take action against King Bong i would have to take action against you as well. i'm trying to be fair. why can't you ignore him? you're advertising him right now. why do you feel the need to refute lies and hate speech? i do my best to close all hate threads. i apologize for not doing my job up to your standards. i will try harder.


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Do you have any comments that might lead you to think I am? Or do you just run around blindly quoting people and responding with poorly conceived questions?


This is the support section.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 17, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> This is the support section.


Point proven.


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Point proven.


That was the point.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i feel this thread is a personal attack. if i take action against King Bong i would have to take action against you as well. i'm trying to be fair. why can't you ignore him? you're advertising him right now. why do you feel the need to refute lies and hate speech? i do my best to close all hate threads. i apologize for not doing my job up to your standards. i will try harder.


why? would you take action against me as well? Where did I provoke him or insult him? 

Fuck it. If RUI has turned into the type of place where people can throw around the word nigger and where members can literally do nothing but post anti-obama threads, on a fucking weed forum, there's better places I can spend my time. You win, Vi, CC, and KingBong. You can keep your asshole playground. An FDD, I had some real respect for you, but don't just throw around the "you did it too" card. You're obviously not paying attention here if that's your stance. Three other members have spoken up vocally in this thread alone and if you read through the posts, you'll find a lot more. Those three are infecting this place and you're allowing it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> why? would you take action against me as well? Where did I provoke him or insult him?
> 
> Fuck it. If RUI has turned into the type of place where people can throw around the word nigger and where members can literally do nothing but post anti-obama threads, on a fucking weed forum, there's better places I can spend my time. You win, Vi, CC, and KingBong. You can keep your asshole playground. An FDD, I had some real respect for you, but don't just throw around the "you did it too" card. You're obviously not paying attention here if that's your stance. Three other members have spoken up vocally in this thread alone and if you read through the posts, you'll find a lot more. Those three are infecting this place and you're allowing it.


it's really not my place to judge. and the politics section is "unmoderated". like i said, if i see it i delete it. that's the best i can do at this point. "you did it card"? i don't understand. now i've lost your respect. sheesh. sorry.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's really not my place to judge. and the politics section is "unmoderated". like i said, if i see it i delete it. that's the best i can do at this point. "you did it card"? i don't understand. now i've lost your respect. sheesh. sorry.


don't worry. As I said, it was just "some" respect. I mean, for christ sakes, how much respect could I have for a man who gets bed ridden from a wave runner. I've been riding xp's since I was 12.


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> don't worry. As I said, it was just "some" respect. I mean, for christ sakes, how much respect could I have for a man who gets bed ridden from a wave runner. I've been riding xp's since I was 12.


In true form......I know, I know...."support section". (I support you FDD. Hell of a job you're doing here.)


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 17, 2008)

What section should this thread be in then?


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

Introduce Yourself?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 17, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> Introduce Yourself?


I don't know about that one, lol


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What section should this thread be in then?


It should be in Toke n Talk, which is where I posted it. It was buried here because the mods are trying to hide the situation and the double standards to the rule. The rules obviously dont apply to to some, possibly paying account members. I dont know.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> It should be in Toke n Talk, which is where I posted it. It was buried here because the mods are trying to hide the situation and the double standards to the rule. The rules obviously dont apply to to some, possibly paying account members. I dont know.



funny, i sent rollitup a link to this thread 20 mins ago.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

try a member search for "king bong" then talked about us like that again. rollitup helped you, fool.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> try a member search for "king bong" then talked about us like that again. rollitup helped you, fool.


I've sent a private apology to FDD, but i just wanted to say publicly I feel like a complete dick. Not just because they helped me and I insulted him, but because I insulted him in the first place. I stooped to the level I was trying to prevent. Feel free to quote me on that CC.


----------



## potroast (Sep 17, 2008)

I get a kick out of the guys who get an infraction for abusing another member, and then they are constantly screaming foul at everything that they see that they don't like.

It's pathetic and immature, and that's why I get a chuckle out of it. 

fdd was joking about personal attacks in this thread, and you can continue helping us by reporting abuses as you see them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm pretty much joking about everything. this is a pot forum. i smoke a lot of pot. sorry.


----------



## ccodiane (Sep 17, 2008)

potroast said:


> I get a kick out of the guys who get an infraction for abusing another member, and then they are constantly screaming foul at everything that they see that they don't like.
> 
> It's pathetic and immature, and that's why I get a chuckle out of it.
> 
> fdd was joking about personal attacks in this thread, and you can continue helping us by reporting abuses as you see them.


Didn't FDD ban you?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 18, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> Didn't FDD ban you?


I am gonna ban you right now


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 18, 2008)

Isn't King Bong Garry Froker? 

Can you support that theory? 





fdd2blk said:


> this is the support section!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Isn't King Bong Garry Froker?
> 
> Can you support that theory?


is he. if so that's hella funny.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> is he. if so that's hella funny.


after some research, it appears to be a "NO".


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know why I think that, it's just for some reason when I see King Bong crap his name pops right in my head. 

Dunno............it's is funny that they are bitching about personal attacks on a thread that is a personal attack. People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm generally well liked. Mmmmph...snxxxxt....BUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 18, 2008)

I like ya Stoney, you always make me laugh. See like right now..... 




Stoney McFried said:


> I'm generally well liked. Mmmmph...snxxxxt....BUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Awww tyWAtch out..the boys are watching us hug...wanna get into a pillow fight, tee hee?


misshestermoffitt said:


> I like ya Stoney, you always make me laugh. See like right now.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 18, 2008)

ooohhhh my nipples are hard..........grabbing pillow.......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Ohhh yeah, that one looks extra firm!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 18, 2008)

notice the guys don't want to interject, afraid of interupting the fake pillow fight


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

I can almost hear them holding their breath.


misshestermoffitt said:


> notice the guys don't want to interject, afraid of interupting the fake pillow fight


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 18, 2008)

if their power goes out, they'll fall out of their chairs....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, my, I've spilled my drink on my shirt.I'll have to take it off!


misshestermoffitt said:


> if their power goes out, they'll fall out of their chairs....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

*officer fdd walks in twirling his "night stick"*
bow wow, chica bow wow


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Ohhh....it's the law...we'd better do EXACTLY as he says!


fdd2blk said:


> *officer fdd walks in twirling his "night stick"*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

"ladies, carry-on."


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Let's get him with the pillow, too!Whop!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh yeah here come the pillows, but first I have to change into lingerie....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

it's working. heehehehe, can't catch me, can't catch me.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

I find it to be blatantly offensive "monkey boy" If i was a moderator, he'd be banned straight up for at least 10days but I guess that's just me. He just hops on political threads and bashes him, I don't tend to be in politics that much just follow a couple here and there but this is crazy.
*Glad to see he's banned though.*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 18, 2008)

*whap* oops, Mane took one for the team.....sorry about that pillow to the head.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

I didnt know it was over just read the first page and posted.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

YouTube - The Pierces - Sticks & Stones


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, look, both of them fell down!Time to wrestle!


fdd2blk said:


> it's working. heehehehe, can't catch me, can't catch me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

stop! stop! i'm gonna pee.


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm waiting for thiffppptt that's the noise you make to get all those feathers out of your mouth!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Uh...that's a totally different movie


fdd2blk said:


> stop! stop! i'm gonna pee.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

well 4000 posts Mane is laying the fuck back now no more post whoring for me


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 19, 2008)

lol speaking of whores.........
pizza guy smarts walks in
"u guys ordered the the round and golden brown and the big gulp?"
bow chica wow wow lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 19, 2008)

Ohhh....it's super tasty!


smartsoverambition said:


> lol speaking of whores.........
> pizza guy smarts walks in
> "u guys ordered the the round and golden brown and the big gulp?"
> bow chica wow wow lol


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 19, 2008)

WELL I aim to please is there anything else hot and juicy i can get 4 u all?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 19, 2008)

Bow chicka wow wow


smartsoverambition said:


> WELL I aim to please is there anything else hot and juicy i can get 4 u all?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> So after being away from RUI, i've made a return. Some of my old favorites, ViRedd, Ccodaine still lurk, but every once in awhile they at least offer some growing advice. Then I came across King Bong. He's started something like 10 threads, all of them all political, all anti-obama, and most racist, including titles like "monkey boy". One of which has already been closed. There are political forums, lots of them. Why is he here? Why do we tolerate it? Sure, some of us discuss politics while helping eachother grow herb, but have we sunk to allowing racist hate speech to be repeated consistently without reprimand? I certainly hope not, and I hope the moderators would want better for RUI.


 
i like his opinion like yours should be respected no matter how much someone finds it distastful or idiotic. as long as he keeps his political threads in the political section(somewhere where i never go :]) were all good


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> WELL I aim to please is there anything else hot and juicy i can get 4 u all?


 
i didnt realize this thread went horribly off topic


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

gonna close this before it gets someone in trouble.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 19, 2008)

Bow chicka wow wow


imtylerdammit said:


> i didnt realize this thread went horribly off topic


----------

